# Good horror documentary



## LouieScaredStupid (Oct 10, 2011)

*"Nightmares in Red, White and Blue" is a really good documentary and on instant watch for Netflix.

There is also a really good documentary on the Halloween franchise on Comcast OnDemand.
*


----------

